# Shine Effekt auf Objekt beschränken - BG soll nich von Effekt beinflusst werden



## tribunmaster (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Ich fummel mich gerade in After Effects rein und hab schon das 1. Hindernis zu erklimmen  und zwar hab Ich mit dem "shine addon" nen Effekt auf nen Text angewandt der soweit auch wunderbar funktioniert, meine Frage ist nun wie Ich den Effekt auf den Text ansich beschränken kann, also so das der Hintergrund nicht beeinflusst wird von dem Effekt.

Hier mal nen Link zur Veranschaulichung:
http://de.geocities.com/tribunmaster/test.htm

Habs schon mit Masken versucht aber irgendwie nicht so wirklich hinbekommen, wäre super wenn mir da einer von euch helfen könnte.

Dann würd ich noch gern wissen wo man in der mehrsprachigen version die Sprache umstellen kann, willse auf englisch stellen aber hab in der Hilfe dazu nix gefunden.

greetz
Andre


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2005)

Eigentlich ganz einfach, Du duplizierst die Textebene, ohne Effekt, machst den Text weiss.
Diese Ebene benutzt Du dann als Maske für die Text/Effekt-Ebene.

mfg chmee


----------



## tribunmaster (17. Dezember 2005)

danke ersma für die antwort, werds nachher mal versuchen. hätte da nochne frage und zwar hör ich in after effects irgendwie keinen sound.

hab nen wav importiert, will es abspielen aber irgendwie hört man nix, obwohl lautstärkeregelung sound an ist etc.

hab maln screen gemacht, evtl. hab ich ja irgendwo nen häckchen vergessen 
http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/3659/screen5es.jpg

greetz
Andre


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2005)

Schau mal oben bei "Komposition" da steht irgendwo Vorschau oder RAM-Player oder so.
Und da ist es mit Audio 

mfg chmee


----------



## tribunmaster (17. Dezember 2005)

ja hab ich, da ist aber nen häckchen bei "Audio" drin, das komische ist wenn ich auf das wav file oben links im projektfenster doppelklicke, öffnet sich ja diese kleine playcontrol, da hör ich dann das lied. unten aufer timeline allerdings nicht.

es ist so das ich das plugin von trapcode "soundkeys" ausprobieren wollte, aber es schwer ist wenn ich zwar die ausschläge sehe allerdings den dazugehörigen sound nicht höre, wenn ich iner zeitsteuerung play drücke, daher mein anliegen.

greetz
andre


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2005)

Es gibt bei den Vorschau einstellungen die punkte audiovorschau(Ab hier) etc..
Nicht ohne Grund 

und ich gehe davon aus, dass, wenn du [NumBlock]Null drückst, die Vorschau mit Audio
gespielt wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## tribunmaster (17. Dezember 2005)

ja ich weiss, aber wenn ich ab hier benutze wird zwar der sound abgespielt, aber die ausschläge von diesem diagramm vom addon "sound keys" bewegen sich kein stueck.

darum gehts ja, das ich genau sehen kann bei welchen auschlag welcher sound gespielt wird.

greetz
Andre


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2005)

zweiter Satz im letzten Thread:

Vorschau mit [NumBlock]0 !

mfg chmee


----------

